
How to compute Fib(n) in log(n) time - Xichekolas
http://jliszka.livejournal.com/38105.html
======
cperciva
Correction: This computes Fib(n) in O(n log n log log n) time given a fast
integer multiplication.

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah, it's only logarithmic in the number of matrix multiplications, so the
title is a bit hyperbolic, but I just thought the technique was cool.

I got there via: [http://blog.sigfpe.com/2008/11/approach-to-algorithm-
paralle...](http://blog.sigfpe.com/2008/11/approach-to-algorithm-
parallelisation.html)

Which was perhaps more informative as to the actual technique, but had less
obvious wow factor. My bad.

